# Georgia: Dublin, Sandersville, Swainsboro area.



## QuaziquestGM (Mar 2, 2009)

Experienced player/GM with books for 0, 1st, 2ed, 3.0, 3.5 and D20 Modern (and 4.0 on pdf), seeks group in rural Georgia for regular game during spring and summer.

Also willing to play other games.
Some experience with Traveler, Shadowrun, AFMBE, MERP, WoD, CoCd20, SWD6, SWD20SE.

Group must be somewhat discreet as I am staying with conservative relatives and seeking a local job in a conservative field.


----------

